# Kennenlernen von Koiverrückten



## Kampfkoi (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo suche Koiverrückte aus den Landkreisen AÖ, Mü und Pan zengs Teichbesichtigung, Erfahrungsaustausch und evtl. Gründung eines Koistammtisches oder sonstiges.

Brauche eben dringend jemanden mit denen ich über die "Sucht" Koi reden kann


----------

